# Cut a 1567?



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a Rainshadow 1567 to throw 8 and a chunk.
Can I cut this rod to make it more manageable and still throw 8 to 10 ounces?
If yes,where and how much?
Thanks
John


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry,I put this in the rong place.If someone can move it,that would be great.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Pipe you can trim off of the butt end if you need to , how much are you wanting to shorten it


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for chiming in Chuck.I'm thinking 8 to 12".


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

One thing to realize it that if you trim from the butt it will slow the action. A fast action rod will mostly flex in the top 1/3rd of the blank if you take 12" off the butt it will be automaticly slow the action. I have trimed 6" off of the butt of many rods, but never had to trim more. Structuraly it will be fine, but it will possibly completely change the feel of the blank also, which you will have to consider


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Chuck,I think what I'll do is move the reel(Its on coasters)and choke up on the handle.I actually did that this weekend and it felt pretty good to me.I was really wondering if this would increase,decrease or have no effect on the rating of the rod.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

It wont have an effect on teh rating of the rod to much. A lot of rods get their power from the butt section, they basically shut off and have like a reserve of power. I recently built a 1567 and it does flex a fair amount into the butt. Trimming the rod down will probably help you load the rod better, because at the shorter length you can generate tip speed a little easier.If you already choked up on the rod and liked the way it felt go for it. I would wrap a layer of tape around where you are cutting to make sure you dont get any graphite splinters.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I really don't think you'd need to trim it. I've thrown ten with mine and it took it pretty well. That blank is pretty darn stiff, and throwing 8 with it is no problem at all.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

basstardo said:


> I really don't think you'd need to trim it. I've thrown ten with mine and it took it pretty well. That blank is pretty darn stiff, and throwing 8 with it is no problem at all.


I dont think he wants to trim it to throw more weight, just to make it more user friendly for him length wise


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Chuck,thanks so much for your input.What you are saying is pretty much what I had concluded.I just wanted confirmation from someone who knows what they are talking about.
Basstardo,Chuck just answered what I was going to say.I am a senior and don't have the strength to properly load the road so I thought shortening it up a bit would help.I do appreciate you thinking about it though.
Tight lines.
John


----------

